
General Commission – Full-Time, Full-Stack Developer – Denver, CO - Eidamj1
We are a newly formed bespoke data research firm set out to pioneer a new kind of data-backed research product. We provide unique insights to customers across the fintech, medical device, and artificial intelligence spaces, and are seeking to expand our customer offerings and technology platform capabilities.<p>General Commission (GC) is seeking a Full-Stack Developer for a Denver, CO &#x2F; Remote-based role, where you will serve as the lead engineer in driving the future direction of our product offerings and tech platform. We are looking for candidates who are entrepreneurial technologists at their core, self-motivated, and passionate about building new products from the ground up. In this role, you’ll see immediately connection with the direct impact of your work.<p>Seeking candidates with the following experience:<p>Experience with:
o React (or equivalent Javascript framework) and Flask (or equivalent back-end framework)
o Web applications, APIs, and services (incl. REST)
o Database support and administration, including relational (MySQL, Postgres) and NoSQL (Elasticsearch, Mongo) databases
o Dev tools, such as package managers, bundlers, task runners, linters
o Git, BitBucket, and version control flows
o Agile development methodology
o All stages of Software Development Life Cycle<p>Working knowledge &#x2F; understanding of:
o Graph theory and open source graph databases, such as Neo4j and&#x2F;or GraphDB
o Agile processes and workflows
o Scripting languages (Python, shell scripting)
o Front-end development practices (HTML, React, SCSS)
o Test suits&#x2F;frameworks, unit, and integration testing
o Object-Oriented Design and data structures
Sound engineering practices: coding standards, best practices, and principles<p>We offer competitive salary, transaction bonus eligibility full benefits, unlimited vacation, flexible work schedule<p>Please email me at jason.eidam@generalcommission.com for more information.
======
verdverm
HN is not a job board, please see the FAQ for relevant sections.

